# Good Morning Everyone.



## RandyM (Feb 27, 2018)

I hope you all have a great day today. Just another day of work for me today.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 27, 2018)

You feeling OK Randy???   ROTFLMBO

  "Billy G"


----------



## RandyM (Feb 27, 2018)

Yup, how about you? What ya doing today Bill?

Just thought I'd start a chit-chat thread to start the day off with some sunshine.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 27, 2018)

Doing just fine this morning Randy. Getting better and stronger one day at a time.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 27, 2018)

Good for you Bill. That is the way I approach it, one day at a time and try to manage what only I can control.

We are going for a high of 57 degrees here today. The record is 58 degrees. I think spring is starting to make it's intentions known.


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 27, 2018)

Forecast is for 66° here today, a bit windy bit it IS Kansas. Probably drag the old Ducati out for awhile. So, it is a good morning. Thanks

Sometime the weather needs to get bad enough to eliminate all possibility of riding so I can get the annual service done.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 27, 2018)

Is a great day.
Wife bought a loom last night.
She's been talking/dreaming about this for 30years.
I'm glad she decided to do it!!
Is a great day.

Helps that the coffee is hot....

Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 27, 2018)

I believe that it truly is a great day today. I am finally off the pain killers after my surgery, so maybe I can start seeing things with a clear head going forward. Might have to get out and about for a bit today. I've got this time off work, I should probably enjoy it, right?


----------



## brino (Feb 27, 2018)

Good morning all.

We are supposed to get up to +8 degrees C today! (46F)
If I were in my shop I'd have the doors open.......but instead I'm at work......maybe I can sneak away from my desk at lunch for a walk.

Although it starts to feel like spring you cannot trust March.

-brino


----------



## RandyM (Feb 27, 2018)

Uglydog said:


> Is a great day.
> *Wife bought a loom last night.*
> She's been talking/dreaming about this for 30years.
> I'm glad she decided to do it!!
> ...



Daryl, what does she plan on weaving? Sounds interesting. Glad she has a hobby, everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 27, 2018)

Feed the cats, make coffee, gulp the meds, and wake up the computer and point it to Hobby Machinist!
The day has begun
Mark


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 27, 2018)

RandyM said:


> Daryl, what does she plan on weaving? Sounds interesting. Glad she has a hobby, everyone needs a hobby.


Her Swedish great grandmothers made fancy tapestry, dresses and rugs. She has a few samples of their early 1900s work.    
I'm into old iron, she's always wanted to weave like her ancestors.

Daryl
MN


----------



## RandyM (Feb 27, 2018)

Uglydog said:


> Her Swedish great grandmothers made fancy tapestry, dresses and rugs. She has a few samples of their early 1900s work.
> I'm into old iron, she's always wanted to weave like her ancestors.
> 
> Daryl
> MN



You know we'll want to see some pictures of her work when she gets it going?  Now though, I suppose she will have to start collecting yarn and thread. I bet there is some learning to do.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 27, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Feed the cats, make coffee, gulp the meds, and wake up the computer and point it to Hobby Machinist!
> The day has begun
> Mark


While you are at it, make a donation to H-M.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 28, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Feed the cats, make coffee, gulp the meds, and wake up the computer and point it to Hobby Machinist!
> The day has begun
> Mark



Sounds like my mornings, except for the meds. Does aspirin count?


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 28, 2018)

BIG deal it's morning and it's a different day. Everyday the same YA wake up get set for the same thing YA did yesterday till the little terrorist comes thru the door , she says hey pop pop where's Grammy . YUPP days good , gammy keeps up to her she might get back the 115 lb figure I carried on one arm. But those days are gone time for the gran daughter to learn the right way to live we raised three good girls kept them in church and showed by example how to be working adults. YUPP another day just the same.


----------



## savarin (Mar 1, 2018)

Today is an awesome day.
Thick low level clouds and ......wait for it......rain.
4 year drought. the dam below 15%, water restrictians and then the rains came.
Dam now at 70+%, water everywhere.
Quite a few people are flooded out but not us.
Its called liquid sunshine here.


----------



## middle.road (Mar 1, 2018)

Let's do this thing! May the day be Smooth, Easy, & Comfortable. (SEC)
60°F & Raining here. Rear of the property is flooding and the basement is seeping. Ain't nuthin' that can't be handled.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 7, 2018)

Good Morning all. The snow is coming down again. 10 to 18 inches here is expected.

 "Billy G"


----------



## RandyM (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Groundhog (Mar 7, 2018)

Bill - send some of that snow this way.
I'd take the cold and discomfort over what we are having. We haven't had any appreciable moisture since last spring. Yesterday winds of 30-40 mph & gusts well over that. Some prairie fires that were outrunning the fire vehicles. National Guard using a couple of their helicopters with water buckets not far from here.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 8, 2018)




----------

